# Hello!



## Beautybyjule (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello all! My name is Jules and I'm the founder and owner of Beauty by Jule which is my beauty blog site! would love to get my name out there as much as possible. Would also love to talk makeup with all you ladies and gents! Any questions y'all have for me, I'm all ears! 

*Admin edit - links are only allowed in your signature, once you have gained access to changing it.


----------

